# Where to Get a lining scan done in London



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

HI Girls,

Does anyone know where you can get a lining scan done in London (apart from the birth company who have told me they will charge £185 when it says £70 on their website!)

Thanks

Hope


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi Hope, I think there are some suggestions on the following link (apart from the Birth Company) - scan down the thread.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229592.0

A-Mx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

there's another lot called The London Ultrasound Centre - but I haven't used them.


----------

